# Gold mining company in Iraq?



## NewIraq (8 February 2008)

Just putting this out there ... on the off chance that someone knows?

Is anyone aware of an Australian Gold miner that is recently or curently in *IRAQ*?


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2008)

*Re: Gold Mining Company in IRAQ ?*



NewIraq said:


> Just putting this out there ... on the off chance that someone knows?
> 
> Is anyone aware of an Australian Gold miner that is recently or curently in *IRAQ*?



I can not see the point of this thread, except that you may be trying to get some attention for a particular gold miner.

Please just start a thread on it, or tell us who it is.

Or, if you really don't know of any......, 

Please fill in the blanks...

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## ROE (8 February 2008)

*Re: Gold Mining Company in IRAQ ?*

Dont they already have Plenty of Black Gold over there


----------



## Kauri (8 February 2008)

*Re: Gold Mining Company in IRAQ ?*

HALIBURTON ??


----------



## NewIraq (8 February 2008)

*Re: Gold Mining Company in IRAQ ?*

Yes lots of Black Gold .. but i'm interested to know if we have any Gold miners over there .. (i seriously don't know) .. not pumpin' anything ..

If you do know .. and don't want to post it .. please PM me.


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2008)

*Re: Gold Mining Company in IRAQ ?*



Kauri said:


> HALIBURTON ??


----------



## So_Cynical (8 February 2008)

10 minutes of googleing has found nothing.

No gold in Iraq...unless your a US contractor.


----------



## ithatheekret (11 February 2008)

Try the Army Engineer Corps , heard they've been looking for lots of things .

Bit hard to get any transparency out of them though . Something about .............  need to know .


----------

